# Chicago Blues Festival



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife and I are going to this year's Chicago Blues Festival which is happening from June 6-9. From what I've been reading it seems overwhelming. Does anyone who have been there before have any suggestions on things like how to be safe, which bars to go to, what other things to do outside of the festival itself or anything that's worth mentioning about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Been to Chicago and the Blues Festival many times. Really fun city. As far as bars Buddy Guys Legends, Kingston Mines and Blue Chicago always have great bands. If your wife is into shopping a walk on the "Magnificent Mile" on Michigan Ave. is in order. A lot of great restaurants (try the deep dish pizza!) around Grant Park where the festival is located. Shedd Aquarium and the Field Museum are both located on the lakeshore are both terrific if you are into that. Never really had any safety issues just use your street smarts and you will be fine.

Have a great time!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Mario! I've heard about Buddy Guys Legends but no the others. Will surely check out these places you mentioned.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't help you with anything in Chicago as it's been too long since I've been there and can't remember the names of the fine restaurants we went to. However, I you like scenic drives and have time, the drive along Hwy. 23 beside Lake Michigan is very nice with a number of scenic villages.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, will keep that in mind if we have time to drive around. We chose a hotel that's close to the park where the festival is held with the hope that we won't have to rent a car to get around. But if we do, we'll surely check it out.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been to Chicago several times & agree w/ everything Mario said. Don't rent a car, the traffic is brutal. Take the L train into the city from O'Hare, it's safe & only costs a couple of bucks.

My fave deep dish pizza is sausage patty, onion & spinach from Gino's East Side. Best late night snack is an Italian Beef sandwich w/ provolone,
peppers & au jus from Al's, downtown near the Hard Rock Cafe (just look for the giant neon Flying V).

Gospel brunch at the HOB is excellent & the Cubs are in town next wknd too.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> I've been to Chicago several times & agree w/ everything Mario said. Don't rent a car, the traffic is brutal. Take the L train into the city from O'Hare, it's safe & only costs a couple of bucks.
> 
> My fave deep dish pizza is sausage patty, onion & spinach from Gino's East Side. Best late night snack is an Italian Beef sandwich w/ provolone,
> peppers & au jus from Al's, downtown near the Hard Rock Cafe (just look for the giant neon Flying V).
> ...


 Roryfan is dead on about the traffic....don't drive around. You can take the subway directly from O'Hare to downtown safely.


Chito....I'm so jealous. Again have a great time.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'm putting it all on our list of what and what not to do. Thanks for the heads up about the traffic. 

I'm really looking forward to this trip.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

"I took a break from the 28th annual Chicago Blues Festival last weekend and hailed a cab to the Chess Records studio, 2120 S. Michigan. Chuck Berry, Bo Diddley, Willie Dixon and Muddy Waters recorded at Chess. This is where the Rolling Stones created their early album “12 x 5.” The Yardbirds used the Chess studio. Singer Minnie Riperton was a desk receptionist at Chess...
The 2120 S. Michigan building was designated a city landmark in 1990. After Chess musician-songwriter-producer-arranger Willie Dixon died in 1992, his widow, Marie, purchased the shuttered Chess building in 1993. In turn, she donated it to the Blues Heaven Foundation, a non-profit organization started in 1980 by her husband (but separate from the Dixon estate). The Blues Heaven Foundation owns the building and spearheaded a $400,000 renovation. The Chess Records site reopened in 1997"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Silent Otto said:


> "I took a break from the 28th annual Chicago Blues Festival last weekend and hailed a cab to the Chess Records studio, 2120 S. Michigan.
> .........The Blues Heaven Foundation owns the building and spearheaded a $400,000 renovation. The Chess Records site reopened in 1997"


I didn't know that the Chess Records Studio had been renovated. That would be a cool place to visit, IMHO. However, admittedly, I enjoy things of historical significance when I travel. 
Sun Studios in Memphis was certainly worth the visit.

@Chito.....If you go to Chess, could you please take some pics to post here for us. Thanks.









*Chess Studios 2120 South Michigan Ave, Chicago, 
later Willie Dixon's Blues Heaven Foundation (photo 2009)
*
Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That'll be a cool place to go. I'm actually meeting a friend from Melbourne at the festival. He's a bass player and we used to jam together 20 some odd years ago. And that's how long since we've seen each other. It would be a cool place for us to visit. 

@Dave, will surely do. I'm going to make sure it's part of our itinerary. 

Thanks to all the suggestions. 

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are photos at Chess Records which is now the Willie Dixon Blues Heaven Foundation. There is presently a dispute among the heirs of the Chess family and the wife of the late Willie Dixon regarding this property and it shows on what this place has become. There was not much to see except for the building itself. The main recording room had chairs where they sit you down to watch some VHS about the musicians who have recorded there. It's too bad coz I can see it getting used as a recording studio with a few improvements and of course recording gear. Here are some photos.












Main Recording Room










The other side of the room showing the window to the control room.










Inside the Control Room











Staircase, musicians to the left, engineer and producer to the right.










Front of Chess Records


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chito, I think I sat a few rows in front of you on Sat night at the Memphis soul revue.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks Chito !!

I appreciate you taking the time to get and post these pics.

It appears to be such a beautiful and well maintained building both inside and out. It is unfortunate (IMHO) that there is not more done to make it more of an attraction to those interested in all that it has to offer from a historical perspective. In addition, making into a functional recording studio (as you mention) would be the ultimate. SUN Studios in Memphis can be rented as a recording studio (at least that was the case a few years ago) and also has plenty of merch, etc for sale. 

I'm not sure what to make of "Willie Dixon's Blues Garden".

Again, thanks !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I didn't take photos of the room you come into where all the merchandise are. They actually sell stuff like T-shirts, hoodies, pins, Howlin Wolf harmonicas, CD boxsets by Muddy Waters, Willie Dixon, etc., posters. They have paintings by Ron Wood, old posters on the wall. I'll post more photos tomorrow.

The Blues Garden is where they hold the Summer Garden Concerts. They have bands play there on Saturday nights from 6:00 pm.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Rory, could've been. Did we bump into each other at the 'beverage' concession? There were a bunch of guys from Ontario when we were in line to get beer.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chito said:


> Rory, could've been. Did we bump into each other at the 'beverage' concession? There were a bunch of guys from Ontario when we were in line to get beer.


No, my girlfriend bought the beverages that night (although we met lots of Canucks at the HOB gospel brunch & Wrigley field the next day). We were at the top of the amphitheatre about 3 rows in front of the sound board/camera tower, just to the right of centre. I overheard a lady seated a few rows behind us talk about having to learn French to speak to her employees even though they were bilingual & thought "those folks must be Canadian". I turned around & thought that someone in the group looked familiar. Were you wearing a straw fedora, glasses & a pony tail?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep that's me. And that was my wife talking about French language training.  She was going to have her exam the day after we got back and was talking about it to our friends from Melbourne. And yeah we were sitting right at the same area.  I forgot about the gospel brunch at HOB. My wife wanted to go to the Shedd Aquarium which we originally planned to do on the Saturday but was to moved to Sunday as my wife wanted to do some shopping at the Mag Mile.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are more photos of Chess Records






















































As you guys can see through these pictures, there was nothing really interesting, at least for me. I guess it was more like the vibe of the place, knowing how much music by some really great blues musicians was played through those walls.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

OK I was the chunky guy w/ a goatee dancing badly & she was the taller girl w/ dreadlocks & glasses about 3 rows in front of you. I was going to say something, but when I turned around after the show you guys had already left. The Bar-Kays did a great Otis Redding tribute & the encore was Theme From Shaft & Walk On By, hopefully you caught those. How was the aquarium? My GF has to go back for work in a few months & we're thinking about spending another wknd there.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmm, we didn't stay long enough to notice what was going on around us. LOL Too bad we didn't get to meet. We didn't see the Bar Kays play those songs either, we left after their first song which was after Eddie Floyd and Mack Rice sang. We took off early as we wanted to get good seats to Rosa's Lounge where Sugar Blue was playing. Which we realized later on was not really necessary. There was really not a big crowd. One thing though, they were very nice and friendly in that bar. They even got us a cab on the way out. And the music was excellent. Sugar Blue's harmonica playing was just outstanding.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito....Thanks for posting the additional pics of Chess Records.

Did you see the movie "Cadillac Records" (2008) ?

It is loosely based on Chess Records...Here is a clip from the movie:

[video=youtube;ydLGMk0_E8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydLGMk0_E8o[/video]


Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the trailer for Cadillac Records:

[video=youtube;1309MEQ4b30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1309MEQ4b30[/video]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I wasn't even aware of that movie. Just tells you how out of the loop I am as far as movies are concerned. I'll surely get a copy.


----------

